# Run command to open Recycle Bin?



## JHinch (Jun 1, 2006)

Hello I am working on a group of PC's with a group policy in effect to not allow the recycle bin to be displayed. I am locked out of system files so I cannot get to it through that way but I know if there was a way to open it I would be able to get to it. I was wondering if there was a run command to open the recycle bin up? It would be a big help! thanks


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

I presume you don't have access to REGEDIT either?

See if the procedure at the bottom of this note works?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Why not talk to the folks that administer the systems and solve it that way?


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

http://www.cybertechhelp.com/tutorial/article/how-to-delete-files-and-folders?


----------

